

Cracking the Q.R. Code - hamiltonchan
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/15/cracking-the-q-r-code/

======
rdl
This is a great example of the use case for QR codes linking to a mobile-
optimized website. If I had an offline business, I'd definitely consider
paperlinks.

~~~
hamiltonchan
Thanks for your support, rdl!!

